# Basil 'Bluey' Mavroleon (LOF)



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

See attached pic for a scan of the obituary which appeared in yesterday's Daily Telegraph. There is a very telling comment about the effect of the Labour Government's tax regime at the time.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

How true! I worked for his company and remember very well that A & P built up a super modern yard with the very successful innovation of the SD14 and B 26 ships. We had to watch the political destruction that followed and now 30 years later stand back to view the rise in Modern shipbuilding in places such as Norway. (which has even survived the might of China) Not many people in Britain realize what a valuable asset we lost at that point. Not many people understand the importance this now means
to the UK today . A very great loss that is for sure! and one that will return to haunt us very soon.


----------

